

Weaver: a transactional, scalable, high-performance data store for graphs - dubey
http://weaver.systems/

======
felipesabino
It still [1] strikes me to see these new projects were people didn't
add/publish docker containers as an option to the Install steps for this new
technologies

I guess adding it would make it much simpler for people to play with new
technology without ever worrying about the N steps they need to take and the
repeated initial frustration of not getting pass the installation process due
to weird incompatibilities just to test something new...

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588602)

~~~
dubey
Thank you for your feedback. We're currently working on a docker container for
Weaver, and we'll publish again once it's done.

